
Show HN: SemVer Sentry: Protect open src projects from backward-incompat changes - emmetogrady
https://www.semver-sentry.com/
======
emmetogrady
Hi HN!

In my work as a PHP developer I sometimes get frustrated when I or a teammate
gets the "release version" wrong of a library that we use, and a backwards
incompatible change gets released under a "minor" or "patch" version bump.
This usually causes breaks for the unlucky person who updates the dependencies
when, if everybody stuck to true semantic versioning, everything should work
exactly as it did before.

I'm working on this proof of concept to help; it analyses proposed changes in
a GitHub pull request and gives a breakdown of the types of changes (backward
incompatible or no, etc). Based on this it recommends what the next release of
the project should be.

At the moment it only works for opensource PHP projects, I invite you to give
it a spin on an opensource project you may be working on. Feedback would be
hugely appreciated.

Many thanks!

